# Utilisez-vous Apple Plans, Google Maps, Waze ?



## ditche (27 Septembre 2021)

Salut 

Je suis en train de tester ces 3 apps afin de n'en garder qu'une, j'aimerais savoir ce que vous utilisez en voiture.  Je n'ai pas Carplay.

Voici mes points forts et faibles pour chacune : 

Apple Plans :

top pour la confidentialité
s'est bien amélioré avec le temps
gros + : le fait que l'écran s'éteigne et se rallume lorsque c'est nécessaire et affiche la carte (et non une notif)  indispensable si pas de CarPlay.
avertit de certains radars (en Belgique du moins)
pas envie de faire comme les autres 
- encore beaucoup de commerces et points d'intérêts absents, il ne faut pas trop compter dessus pour les avis

Google Maps :

Méga complet
Affiche la vitesse max mais en fait ce n'est pas du tout fiable
- Vie privée : 0

Waze : 
C'est celui que j'ai le moins testé.
+ Sa communauté, donc le plus fiable pour le trafic ? J'ai entendu dire que c'était mieux avant.

Plante chez moi
Il parait qu'il demande plus de ressources, pas top si l'iPhone est déjà au soleil
Vie privée : 0

Pour les infos trafic, je ne sais pas déterminer de vainqueur entre les deux premiers, Plans m'a déjà évité des bouchons alors que Maps m'envoyait dedans, Plans a déjà voulu me faire tourner où c'est interdit,...

Quels sont vos ressentis, infos ? 

Merci.


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2021)

je n'utilise que Google Maps
question vie privée, si j'en voulais une, je vivrais en autarcie à la montagne, sans carte bleue, téléphone, internet, pas de réseau social ET pas d'ami


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2021)

J'utilise Waze en France et Apple Plans à l'étranger
Waze pour pour l'info traffic et le signalement des radars 

J'attend de tester la nouvelle mise à jour de " Plan"


----------



## byothe (27 Septembre 2021)

Salut !
Pour ma part j'utilise Waze depuis de nombreuses années... les avantages que je vois :

interface beaucoup plus adapté à la voiture
très fiable
adaptation du trajet en cours de route en fonction du trafic...
pas mal de customisation...

D'ailleurs, il est même possible d'enregistrer son propre "set" de voix pour guider la route... j'y ai collé mes enfants du coup c'est marrant


----------



## ditche (27 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je n'utilise que Google Maps
> question vie privée, si j'en voulais une, je vivrais en autarcie à la montagne, sans carte bleue, téléphone, internet, pas de réseau social ET pas d'ami


Eh oui, surtout que au final quand je cherche des avis ou des endroits où aller, je finis sur Google Maps...
surtout en city trip à pieds. 
Mais bon, j’essaie de limiter un peu la casse en utilisant d’autres logiciels moins performants mais qui font le job 9 fois sur 10 : plans, DuckDuckGo, Firefox,..

Je vois que Waze est plébiscité ici, je vais encore essayer.


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2021)

Je rectifie, la plupart du temps j’utilise le GPS de ma voiture qui marche très bien. Et si je cherche un endroit précis non répertorié, j’utilise gmaps


----------



## iDreem (28 Septembre 2021)

Mes très chers amis, ça reste mon opinion tout à fait personnel, mais quand j'entends parler de vie privée… Lorsque l'on sait que notre propre fournisseur d'accès Internet ainsi que notre opérateur mobile revendent nos données personnelles un peu partout… À la rigueur pour limiter la casse, un navigateur Internet qui respecte un temps soit peu notre vie privée, avec quelques petits plug-in… Ça fait très longtemps que notre vie privée n'existe plus si vous voulez mon avis, toutes façons à partir du moment où vous êtes connecté à Internet, vous n'en avez presque plus

Pour réponse à la question sinon, j'utilise Waze, au tout début, j'utiliser mon navigateur natif de ma voiture : Media Nav evolution #Renault

Mais depuis que j'utilise Waze, j'en suis tombé amoureux ! Quand je sais qu'il m'avertit même des petits contrôles de police, et je parle pas des radars mais bien des flics qui ont la voiture garée juste sur le coin d'un rond-point et que ça me l'affiche sur Waze grâce a la communauté, je préfère me dire que je préfère éviter un PV ou un contrôle plutôt que de garder ma vie privée toutes ensachant qu'elle ne le sera jamais vraiment

Donc pour ma part : Waze

Fiabilité
Le guidage qui est juste parfait
Informations des routes en travaux/accident/contrôle de police en temps réel
Bref, que du plus

Et encore sans doute plus… Parce que j'ai pas encore pris le temps de fouiller toute l'application

Je n'ai pas CarPlay ! Mais j'ai clairement acheté un support de voiture pour mon téléphone pour mettre sur le pare-brise juste pour CarPlay ! Même si je vais bientôt changer mon tableau de bord


----------



## Wenji1 (28 Septembre 2021)

Je vote Waze, ça m'a été d'une grande aide à plusieurs moments


----------



## Qwaseur (28 Septembre 2021)

J'ai longtemps utilisé Waze jusqu'à ce que Plan s'améliore.

Aujourd'hui c'est simple, j'utilise Waze si j'ai envie d'être avertit des radars, ce qui devient en moins en moins fréquent.
Pour le reste Plan me convient parfaitement, même si je ne dirais pas non à l'affichage de la vitesse.

Mon dernier trajet en Belgique c'est soldé par une perte de temps à l'aller avec Waze qui a voulu me faire couper par la campagne pour l'aller d'une autoroute à une autre. Sauf qu'il y avait des travaux et des déviations de partout non indiquées sur l'application.
Du coup pour le retour, c'était Plan ! Au moins il ne m'a pas fait prendre des pseudo raccourcis.

Comme pour pas mal d'application, il y a une part d'expérience personnelle aussi. Essaie-les toutes et je pense que tu trouveras celle qui te convient le mieux.


----------



## JLB21 (28 Septembre 2021)

Pour moi, c'est Waze.


----------



## edenpulse (28 Septembre 2021)

Qwaseur a dit:


> Waze qui a voulu me faire couper par la campagne pour l'aller d'une autoroute à une autre. Sauf


C'est le grand spécialiste aussi chez moi. Lors d'un voyage en Dordogne dont les routes sont bien sinueuses et embêtantes, il les préférait aux belles départementales. Assez horrible pour le coup. 

Mais Waze pour tout ce qui est navigation en voiture. 
Google Maps pour toutes les adresses qui y sont remplies avec les avis etc...ça reste vraiment le plus complet à mon sens. Même si Plans s'est bien amélioré.


----------



## ditche (29 Septembre 2021)

Pas d'avis unanime on dirait. 

Waze plantait toujours quand j'arrivais au même endroit, je l'ai réinstallé hier, ça ne plante plus ce matin.
L'affichage des tarifs des carburants est fiable ?


----------



## iDreem (30 Septembre 2021)

Après je pense que Waze faut le configurer… Dans les préférences il doit y avoir pas mal de petites choses à activer ou désactiver


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2021)

Here We Go en vacances sans ma voiture, ça me permet d’avoir la cartographie d’une zone sans avoir à m’embêter à générer des tuiles aux endroits où je pense passer.
Sinon le gps de ma voiture  

Lorsque je n’ai pas l’adresse d’un point d’intérêt, je le cherche avec Google Maps mais je le rentre après soit dans la voiture soit dans here we go.


----------



## TheDeepShadow (30 Septembre 2021)

Salut,

Pour mes petits trajets (moins de 100km je dirais) , j'utilise Plans

Pour les plus grands, c'est Waze


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Plans est pas mal aussi et permet de trouver des lieux que Waze ne trouve pas


----------



## JChris64 (4 Octobre 2021)

Waze pour ma part.
Je suis allé à Bordeaux récemment… il m’a même signalé un »objet sur la route », qui s’est révélé être un morceau de plastique de carrosserie lol.
Jamais eu de soucis pour ma part ( après je fais peu de route )


----------



## ditche (4 Octobre 2021)

Je trouve Plans plus léger aussi (sur Xr et iPad Pro 10.5).


----------



## Qwaseur (4 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Plans est pas mal aussi et permet de trouver des lieux que Waze ne trouve pas


Je confirme ! Par exemple ma rue a été renommée depuis déjà quelques années et seul Plan est à jour. Contrairement à Waze/Google Maps qui ne le sont toujours pas malgré une demande de modification de ma part sur le site de Waze.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2021)

Les trois !
Waze en voiture, c'est le plus performant de mon point de vue
Plans en moto parce qu'il  consomme moins de batterie et que je n'ai pas d'allume-cigare ou brancher le bouzin
Google maps à la maison pour planifier des trajets parce que c'est le seul à ma connaissance qui te permet de choisir d'aller d'un point A à un point B, alors que les deux autres te font aller de la où tu es au point B. En plus street view te permet de mémoriser des points remarquables, genre 'à gauche devant le macdo', 'à droite au Balto', etc.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Qwaseur a dit:


> Je confirme ! Par exemple ma rue a été renommée depuis déjà quelques années et seul Plan est à jour. Contrairement à Waze/Google Maps qui ne le sont toujours pas malgré une demande de modification de ma part sur le site de Waze.


C'est vrai , moi qui voyage beaucoup à l'étranger et souvent avec des voitures de location qui possède CarPlay , plan est au top pour me trouver des adresses


----------



## Chris K (5 Octobre 2021)

Plans en moto (avec écouteurs). Efficace.


----------

